# 12x36 (32? 34?) Lathe Identification



## Metanoic (Feb 19, 2018)

TL;DR: I'm trying to identify this lathe - Imgur Album

Hey all.  I picked up a used metal lathe (my first machine tool!) yesterday and I'd like a hand identifying it, or possibly confirming year, as I have been unable to find any pictures of an identical lathe on the interwebs.  The previous owner had removed every identifying mark, is also deceased, and family has zero information on it. I suspect it is a Jet 12x36 of 1980's (earlier?) vintage, however there are a few things that are throwing me for a loop:

I've not found any evidence that the 1236's came with a foot brake option - or any lathe of this relative size for that matter.  It's possible the previous owner did this himself, though.
There is single oil peephole in the headstock/speed gearbox (like the 1340T)
It appears that swapping from 120T to 122T gears is accomplished by removing the gear pair and flipping it on its face, rather than any sort of lever that swaps gear engagement (I've seen those in a lot of images of 80's 1236's) - though there is evidence that there may have been something mounted in that area originally (see picture labeled 8).
Position and number of headstock controls varies from everything I've seen.
The reason(s) I think it's probably a Jet are:

Tailstock styling is an identical match, as far as I can tell.
The previous owner had a shipping label from Jet within his lathe tooling/accessory boxes.  If this shipping label was indeed for the lathe, then it was delivered from Jet to the owner between 1984 and 1992 (verified by shipping destination's property records).
Facts about the lathe:

12" swing over ways (measured from center of spindle bore to nearest impact)
36" measured between spindle face to quill face (I don't have centers for it)
Through-spindle bore is 1 3/8ths, front bore is 1.585.
The numbers "21" are stamped into the cross slide, tailstock, and bed (between front ways near tailstock) - See images labeled 11 and 12.
D1-3 spindle - came with 3 jaw and a faceplate
Belt driven.
Has/had foot brake. Motor was mounted in the base of the stand - but, again, this could have been something the prior owner did custom or similar, though I doubt it. See last two images.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks to be one of those 'Metanoic' Customs circa 2018.   Kinda like a custom hot rod where you can't quite make out the original vehicle.
Appears to be a real decent score. Wish to hades that I had a foot brake on mine.
How solid does it feel?


----------



## Metanoic (Feb 19, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Looks to be one of those 'Metanoic' Customs circa 2018.   Kinda like a custom hot rod where you can't quite make out the original vehicle.
> Appears to be a real decent score. Wish to hades that I had a foot brake on mine.
> How solid does it feel?



 I know, right!  You may think I'm crazy but I don't plan to use the stand it came with nor the foot brake.  I built the bench it's on in those photos specifically for the lathe and plan to replace the motor with a DC treadmill motor and use a spare hydraulic motorcycle caliper and disc for braking if I decide I need to.

It feels solid, but I don't have anything to compare to since it's the first metal lathe I've ever touched.  Pushing on the spindle in any direction results in a tenth or so of movement; I suspect the spindle bearings were replaced somewhat recently as there are two old bearings in Timken packaging among his stuff. Cross slide doesn't wiggle whatsoever in any direction.  Saddle lifts a tiny bit, but I don't think that's a big deal since the cutting forces go in the opposite direction.  The machine is downright filthy, so I've been working on cleaning it up and will concentrate on the ways tonight as I want to see how they spec out.

The deal I swung also included various doodads and a horizontal band saw.  Paid $500 for the whole kit and kaboodle, so I'm pretty happy so far!  That Starrett indicator's box has $23.50 marked on it, btw - gives you an idea of how old some of this stuff is!


----------



## middle.road (Feb 19, 2018)

Crazy? nah...  Get an emblem made up after you're done cleaning and setting it up. 
Motorcycle brake?, that might be an idea for mine perhaps. There's a large cycle boneyard a few miles south of us.
Time to start another thread or else do some searching.


----------

